# Italy Serie A 07-08 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 2, 2009)

07 Mar 14:00 Roma v Udinese  1.80 3.20 4.33   
07 Mar 16:00 Genoa v Inter Milan  2.75 3.00 2.50   
07 Mar 18:30 Torino v Juventus  3.00 2.90 2.37   
08 Mar 13:00 AC Milan v Atalanta  1.50 3.60 6.50   
08 Mar 13:00 Bologna v Sampdoria  2.30 3.00 3.10   
08 Mar 13:00 Catania v Siena  2.00 3.00 3.80   
08 Mar 13:00 Chievo v Cagliari  2.30 3.00 3.10   
08 Mar 13:00 Fiorentina v Palermo  1.57 3.40 6.00   
08 Mar 13:00 Lecce v Reggina  2.00 3.00 3.80   
08 Mar 13:00 Napoli v Lazio  2.20 3.10 3.20


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 8, 2009)

I've taken Lecce and Regina for 0-0 draw. No goal scored.
I hope they will be impotent tonight again.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 8, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> I've taken Lecce and Regina for 0-0 draw. No goal scored.
> I hope they will be impotent tonight again.



mmmmm.. Tastyyyyyyy $


----------

